# Computer Fans



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

I have read thread after thread and just cant seem to understand how to wife these things. I have tried to figure out what it means to wire in parallel and just cant seem to grasp it. I have no freaking Idea what a molex is or how it works either. I give up. 
Can someone please provide links where I can purchase 60 mm fans, power adapter, and wiring. Im looking for something plug and play I guess, I just dont get it!

Thanks,


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

for pc fans, check newegg.com or you can buy ac fans from radioshack if your not sure about a dc power supply.


----------



## mkitchen (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking for the simplest DIY check out the fan available through NE Herp. I haven't used it, but looks simple enough.

New England Herpetoculture LLC - DIY Menu (scroll down)


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Any idea on the Cfm or db rating on those fans? Or how big they are?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Heres a video I made a little while back that touches on all the important info you'll need to wire your own fan system. If you still have questions just reply on this thread and I'll tr to answer them as I can get to it.

james


----------



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

I've found that the cheapest power supplies can be found by digging through the electronics section at Goodwill. You can usually score them for a couple bucks versus the $20+ Radio Shack tries to gouge out of people.


----------



## Dworon1 (May 19, 2012)

I've found cheap power supplies on amazon.


----------



## Dworon1 (May 19, 2012)

You'll see they have them listed cheaper than the main price under "new and used"

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00452YFZU/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1363925250&sr=8-2&pi=SL75


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

you really dont want to use just any old power supply. there is the proper balance between safety and power consumption that you need to shoot for. improperly mating a power supply and fan greatly increases the chance of catastrophic failure, not excluding the fire that will almost undoubtedly burn down your house. this kind of wiring is genuinely a serious issue that you shouldnt take lightly (without some serious homeowners and life insurance)

I'm happy to answer questions so dont hesitate to ask but for gods sake dont go all willy nilly rigging something up that could kill you, in order to save $5,

james


----------



## Dworon1 (May 19, 2012)

I've had no problem with them for years. 12v power supplies supplying computer fans. Just my experience.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

mkitchen said:


> Looking for the simplest DIY check out the fan available through NE Herp. I haven't used it, but looks simple enough.
> 
> New England Herpetoculture LLC - DIY Menu (scroll down)


I have used these. They work ok, however, they don't seem to push a lot of air. It is a fairly gentle breeze... Which may be what you are looking for.

I have a really large tank with one on each end. It seems to work fairly well for that tank. I also have a 24"x18"24" exo with one blowing from the back. It doesn't do nearly as good a job of keeping the glass clear in that setup. I'm not exactly sure why. They both have ventilation, but the lighting is a bit different. 

Anyway, if you feel like you need a little more airflow they may not be the best choice. I can just barely feel it when I put my hand in front of it.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

AC 115V Fans | Page 1 | Sort By: Product Title A-Z - FrozenCPU.com  

The above link will show you fan options with power plugs built in. 

If you search the left column for the Ultra Quiet you will have better options for the DIY. Look for a decibel rating lower than 20 if you can. Be careful to match the correct power supply to fan to reduce risk for fire / short.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

If you're willing to spend a little more, just get a fan controller. It takes all the wiring out of the equation and allows you to easily control the speed of each fan you use.

1ST PC CORP. FC-FC4-B Controller, Panel - Newegg.com


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

VicSkimmr said:


> If you're willing to spend a little more, just get a fan controller. It takes all the wiring out of the equation and allows you to easily control the speed of each fan you use.
> 
> 1ST PC CORP. FC-FC4-B Controller, Panel - Newegg.com


Does the fan controller allow you to setup schedules or are they always on / off. Can it act like a timer?


----------



## mkitchen (Dec 31, 2012)

Harpo said:


> AC 115V Fans | Page 1 | Sort By: Product Title A-Z - FrozenCPU.com *
> 
> The above link will show you fan options with power plugs built in.
> 
> If you search the left column for the Ultra Quiet you will have better options for the DIY. Look for a decibel rating lower than 20 if you can. Be careful to match the correct power supply to fan to reduce risk for fire / short.


Nice link Harpo! That link also lists ac adapters with a 4pin input for as little as $11. I didn't know those existed!


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok I have these fans sitting in my cart at newegg 
Newegg.Com - EVERCOOL FAN-EC6020M12CA 60mm Case Cooling Fan
Can someone please tell me which power supply I need to run two of these that can be found on the website?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Are you wiring them in parallel or in series?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

A/c power + speed control

AC Infinity Speed Control Power Plug Cord for AC Fans | eBay power + speed control


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

JPccusa said:


> Are you wiring them in parallel or in series?


I have no idea what the difference is. I heard you should wire them in parallel, so ill probably do that if I can figure out how to.. 


Aspidites- that says it is for AC fans. These are dc fans


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

This post has helped me: Computer Fan Wiring - Page 5


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you for that post! That cleared up the wiring. Now, any idea which power supply I should get o power these fans so I don't burn down my house?!?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

it needs to have a maximum voltage equal to your fan's specs and enough amperage to supply all fans (amperage added together) plus a minimum of 10% extra

james


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Not sure what the specs on those fans are. Would 12v 2 amps be enough??


----------



## JBE (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's some specs for that fan:
::EVERCOOL Thermal Co., Ltd. ::

The EC6020M12C operates at 12V and 0.17 amps, so you could probably power 10-11 of them with a 2 amp power supply.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Trey said:


> Not sure what the specs on those fans are. Would 12v 2 amps be enough??


Here are the specifications for the fan on your basket: ::EVERCOOL Thermal Co., Ltd. ::

With 0.17 amps each fan, you will need a power supply with at least 0.375 (0.17 + 0.17 + 10%) amps, or 375 mA, if you are hooking up only 2 of them.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok I just ordered this one because it has the molex thing and says it supports 5 fans, how do I wire the fans to plug into the molex thingy? 

OKGEAR PA-AD-UL 12V/5V AC/DC Power adapter w/ 4pin molex connector - Newegg.com

Thank you thank you thank you guys for all the help.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

So the fans and power supply came in and man do I feel dumb! They all just plug in right to the power supply! No wiring or anything, I would recommend this to anyone.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Could a get a little guidance on this topic too? Trey was already kind enough to answer a few of my questions.

Here's what I'm looking at...
2 4-packs of these... COOLER MASTER R4-S2S-124K-GP 120mm Case Fan 4 in 1 pack - Newegg.com

And the same power adapter linked earlier... OKGEAR PA-AD-UL 12V/5V AC/DC Power adapter w/ 4pin molex connector - Newegg.com

I did the math. These fans are just .16A each + 10%= .176A x 8 fans= 1.408A. So I believe the one power supply would work fine(2A). Other fans I was considering pulled more power and would have required 2 power adapters.

One thing I wasn't positive about...the fans are 3 pin and the power is 4 pin molex. Do I need an adapter, such as Amazon.com: Mini 3-4 pin fan adapter sleeved: Computers & Accessories I know I could clip the ends on the fans and hard wire the 2 needed wires for power(minus the tach wire). I wasn't sure about the power adapter with the 4 pin. Any suggestions?

Here's what I'm up to...









My rack is getting too warm and I want to use a hole saw and install a fan on each end of the rack's shelves to provide some cross flow and cooling. As a temporary means, I have a small fan where the top 10 is supposed to be and it's keeping the rack cool enough. I'll have the new fans on the same timer as the lights.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## JBE (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think you're going to find a simple adapter, because the power supply has a single output and you're going to wire 8 fans in parallel. Personally, I'd hardwire them.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I should be able to hardwire them together in parallel and then use a single adapter to go 3 pin to 4 pin for power, right?

-Chris


----------



## JBE (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe? But you'll be cutting all the 3 pin connectors off the fans when you wire them in parallel, won't you?


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes sir, but I plan to save one to use as a pigtail connector.

-Chris


----------



## JBE (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't see why that wouldn't work. I would still probably just get a Molex connector and wire your fans to that. Otherwise you'll have to wire in the 3 pin connector, just to have to use an adapter to connect to your power supply. You could save one step and wire all the fans directly to a 4 pin Molex. Not a huge difference, either way should work.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Ah, very good point! Wish I would have thought of that 30 minutes ago. Unfortunately, after doing a little more reading, then I went ahead and placed the order already. Lol. I ordered with a 3-pin to 4-pin adapter. Either way, I was going to need an adapter, so this should be fine...I hope! 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## JBE (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, you never know what you might need it for later! One thing to watch out for, I don't see a current rating for that adapter. If it's designed for one or two fans, it might not be too happy about carrying 1.5+ amps continuous. It's pretty short, so it might be fine, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's another power supply with plenty of extra amps for less.
AC Power Adapter Converter for LED Strip SMD RGB Light DC 12V 7A 100V 240V | eBay

I prefer barrel jacks to molex connectors, you can get an 8 way splitter for the power supply for about $4.00 and single female jacks for each fan for less than a buck a piece.


----------



## JBE (Nov 16, 2012)

Does it include the AC power cable to plug it into the wall? It's not in the pictures.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

JBE said:


> Does it include the AC power cable to plug it into the wall? It's not in the pictures.


Yes,
I purchased a couple already.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

It's 2A. 

-Chris


----------



## JBE (Nov 16, 2012)

kitcolebay said:


> It's 2A.
> 
> -Chris


Is that documented somewhere and I'm just too blind to see it?


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

kitcolebay said:


> It's 2A.
> 
> -Chris


Late reply referring to the one I ordered.


----------



## JBE (Nov 16, 2012)

kitcolebay said:


> Late reply referring to the one I ordered.


Right, are you talking about the 3 pin to 4 pin Molex adapter? Did you get a different one than the one on an Amazon you linked too? I'm getting confused...


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

JBE said:


> Is that documented somewhere and I'm just too blind to see it?


Sorry. I'm on my phone at work and not much help right now. I'll find it/double check it when I get home late tonight. 

-Chris


----------



## JBE (Nov 16, 2012)

kitcolebay said:


> Sorry. I'm on my phone at work and not much help right now. I'll find it/double check it when I get home late tonight.
> 
> -Chris


No worries. It doesn't make a difference to me, just wanted to make sure you had your eye on it


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

JBE said:


> Right, are you talking about the 3 pin to 4 pin Molex adapter? Did you get a different one than the one on an Amazon you linked too? I'm getting confused...


Lmao. I shouldn't be doing this on my phone. Now I'm confused. I thought you was talking power supply...it's 2A. I don't know about the 3 to 4 harness...good point!


----------



## Spidey88 (Feb 9, 2015)

So obviously, this is an old thread - but after searching the site to the best of my ability, it seems to be the one most appropriate to my situation and relevant enough that creating a new thread wasn't warranted.

At any rate: I am constructing a circulation system for a vivarium for the first time, and while I am very handy and crafty, I don't know the first thing about the specs behind wiring the fans. Put that wire and that wire in front of me, and I can solder just fine - but I could use a bit of help figuring out what the components should be.

Here are the fans I have purchased:

StarTech 6x2.5 cm 5000 RPM Ball Bearing Fan w/ TX3 Connector at Memory Express

They are .24 amps, by the way, and I have 2 - so I assume I need to accommodate a minimum of about .5 amps in my setup.

I intend to purchase this fan controller (though not from this site):

Zalman Fan Mate 2 Fan Controller at Memory Express

Having seen the recommendation earlier in the thread for complete power supplies, I went to this site:

AC 115V Fans | Page 1 | Sort By: Product Title A-Z - FrozenCPU.com Â*


I definitely like the option of simply connecting the parts without needing to solder, but I'm not married to the idea. Would one of these power supplies be appropriate for the equipment I have selected (proper amps and voltages, connectors, etc.)? Would you have any alternate recommendations? (While I am in Canada and would prefer shipping options that can come directly to me, I can get stuff brought back from the USA in early December via my parents.)

Thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Another idea is you can return what you've already purchased and buy an AC Infinity fan. They come already wired with a power and speed control cable. I've had one of their fans running in and out of humid environments for 4 years now without any problems. 

The funny thing is that the one I bought was so cheap I bought a back up because I've read that peoples fans would fail inside their tank because of the humidity. I have never taken it out of the box.






Spidey88 said:


> So obviously, this is an old thread - but after searching the site to the best of my ability, it seems to be the one most appropriate to my situation and relevant enough that creating a new thread wasn't warranted.
> 
> At any rate: I am constructing a circulation system for a vivarium for the first time, and while I am very handy and crafty, I don't know the first thing about the specs behind wiring the fans. Put that wire and that wire in front of me, and I can solder just fine - but I could use a bit of help figuring out what the components should be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spidey88 (Feb 9, 2015)

cam1941 said:


> Another idea is you can return what you've already purchased and buy an AC Infinity fan. They come already wired with a power and speed control cable. I've had one of their fans running in and out of humid environments for 4 years now without any problems.
> 
> The funny thing is that the one I bought was so cheap I bought a back up because I've read that peoples fans would fail inside their tank because of the humidity. I have never taken it out of the box.


These would be awesome - the only problem is that they only seem to have one option for 60 mm fans, and they are very low flow (11 CFM). The placement I'm tentatively aiming for requires pretty small fans in order to fit (which I hadn't mentioned, admittedly), and I'm aiming for 45 - 50 CFM total flow. 

I'm not absolutely decided on the placement, so these might still be an option. Thanks for the input!


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

No problem, didn't know you were set on a 60mm. The 60mm on AC's site doesn't even have the cord I was talking about. 

I get the need for more cfm for sure. The one I was talking about is the 92mm and has 35cfm but is really quiet.

After building my new set up I upgraded the fan to a 120mm with 110cfm lol 
Its a bit over kill but I like that I can turn it way up If I want (ie. dry the viv out fast). I usually only have it set to half power and all the plants are really thriving.


----------



## Spidey88 (Feb 9, 2015)

cam1941 said:


> No problem, didn't know you were set on a 60mm. The 60mm on AC's site doesn't even have the cord I was talking about.
> 
> I get the need for more cfm for sure. The one I was talking about is the 92mm and has 35cfm but is really quiet.
> 
> ...


Truthfully, I'm still deciding on stuff. My current leanings are towards 2 fans in the back hidden in cork bark cowlings, hence the desire for small fans.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Guess it just depends on your own set up (space) and what you're looking for (ventilation and/ or circulation). Personally I think you need both.

What ever you decide make sure your fan won't get wet or be really hard to remove. That would suck.


----------



## Spidey88 (Feb 9, 2015)

Spidey88 said:


> So obviously, this is an old thread - but after searching the site to the best of my ability, it seems to be the one most appropriate to my situation and relevant enough that creating a new thread wasn't warranted.
> 
> At any rate: I am constructing a circulation system for a vivarium for the first time, and while I am very handy and crafty, I don't know the first thing about the specs behind wiring the fans. Put that wire and that wire in front of me, and I can solder just fine - but I could use a bit of help figuring out what the components should be.
> 
> ...


Anyone else have any comments in regard to these specific parts I've already sourced? I'd definitely like to get a better idea what I'm dealing with, and how to do so!


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

Just in case you missed this.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...39313-40mm-60mm-fan-parts-fan-mount-kits.html


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Holy crap some of you guys are pushing alot of CFM into your vivs. Is that much airflow actually required for some plants? I'm an AC inspector and deal with flows all day and the average 10x10 bedroom only takes anywhere from 75-125 cfm to heat/cool properly (depending on room orientation, windows and climate).


----------

